# Cannot Save or Save As MS word 2003 for certain users on Roaming User Profiles



## mkhan (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi there,
We are a school with student lab computers. recently we migrated student profiles from an old server to a new one, both Server 2003. Initial migration was done by windows backup and restore process. After the migration we checked all the permissions and chaged the paths in user profile tab.
Since that day students have been complaining that they cannot save any doc files. Whenever they click SAVE AS button word crashes and restarts. 
Teachers and admins can still SAVE word documents like usual.

We are using folder redirection for students through GPO. PCs have enough hard drive space and students have full control on their individual profile folders.
I did read some forums and deleted Normal.dot file but nothing changed.

Any expert advice will be highly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The only thing I can think if is when save as is being clicked word is still looking for the old profile path. Open up Word and go into the preferences to check the deault save path.


----------



## mkhan (Mar 27, 2009)

but the old profile folders are still there. the server has not been totally dismantled.

Thanks


----------



## mkhan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help. the issue is resolved now. We had to redo the permissions and change the profile paths to a new share.


----------

